# B12 Performance



## foreverhardcor (Mar 16, 2005)

I just picked up a 1989 2-dr Nissan Sentra for $300,
its in great shape, has 165k on the odometer and runs
fine, clutch was just replaced 5k ago and plugs,
wires, oil and air filter have all been done, the
tranny doesn't stick at all, I really like the car it
handles well the only problem is I can't find any
performance parts for it... If you know of any
websites that have performance parts for B12 Sentras
please send me the info. 
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

foreverhardcor said:


> I just picked up a 1989 2-dr Nissan Sentra for $300,
> its in great shape, has 165k on the odometer and runs
> fine, clutch was just replaced 5k ago and plugs,
> wires, oil and air filter have all been done, the
> ...


B12 performance..LMAO. 
Start with suspension. Search the B12 forums for sway bars and brakes. Better yet, take about 6 hrs and read deep into this forum. Come up with some questions and you'll get good answers. Most upgrades are pilfered from other Nissans or home made. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## foreverhardcor (Mar 16, 2005)

*B12*

Thanks...i have a question? I do ebrake stands now and then you know spin the tires and I heard, correct me if I am wrong, that the only thing that will prolly go is the CV boots. Is this true or not?


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

foreverhardcor said:


> Thanks...i have a question? I do ebrake stands now and then you know spin the tires and I heard, correct me if I am wrong, that the only thing that will prolly go is the CV boots. Is this true or not?


umm...wow are you misinformed. 

ok...Lets make a list of what burnouts can do to your car...

1) the obvious, Tires
2) AXLES/CV's
3) Spider Gears
4) Transmission in general 
5) Clutch
6) Crankshaft
7) Main thrust bearing
8) Motor Mounts


There is more but this is just the basics. And as for performance.....there is a SEARCH function to the forums. Not to be an ass....but when at least one person a week asks the same question...well you become almost an ass.


----------



## foreverhardcor (Mar 16, 2005)

*b12*

I meant that the CV boots would be the first to go, I know about all the other stuff and btw my clutch was just replace 5k ago so im not worried about that, and my tranny is good/doesn't stick. But thanks for the help anyways, btw I know there is a fucking search part to the forums but it really hasn't helped any...its all about motor swaps, motor swaps cost money and time both of which I don't have I need easy mods, like lowering, suspension, intake, exhaust and the only thing I have been able to find online so far for my car is a PACESETTER MONZA 2.5" cat back exhaust...and I want headers, etc. anyways if anyone else has any ideas on Performance mods, mostly bolt on any help would be appreciated and thanks for being an ass.


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well you can get a drop kit for cheap 300 or so. thay still make a few kits out there for the b12. 

I also think you can use a GA16DE headerIIRC on the GA16I with little mods. and have a custom 2.5 " exhaust .
your not got to get much over 110HP with the basics.

There are not to many aftermarket bolt ons for the B12's , like popkorn said you just might have to rob off other nissans to make the grade.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

B12 and performance, ha!

No seriously, make no mistake, this is not a 98 Honda Civic, you'll find bits and pieces here and there. If you set unrealistic goals for your B12, (I wanna build a 250 HP Civic killer even though I know I don't know the first thing about turbos and I'm going to do it with a couple hundred dollars) you will be perpetually dissapointed, if you realize your limits and your car's limits, you'll have a blast with a peppy car that's a joy to drive.


----------



## foreverhardcor (Mar 16, 2005)

*b12*

yeah it would be nice to hit 125-150hp...but thats until i get my b13, anyways im thinking just intake(custom made) exhaust and suspension...i can still kill civics, most just have shit can mufflers and are putting out a measly 110hp

NISSANS RULES


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

custom intake wont help you on an 89 sentra. either is the carb swap. since its not a carb in the first place i suggest you get ahold on a Haynes manual and familiarise yourself with the engine you got... you need that  125hp is realistic on a ga16i but 150 will cost you an all-out motor (almost) remember that Blownb310 hitted 165hp from a higly non streetable modified E16 engine...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

as for the suspension...I think it was B12's that we discussed the stanza springs for stiffer coils, but i'm sure if you cut a little more off that it'd be lower. Or if you are very competant and mechanically inclined you can do GTI-r suspension parts.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

bII said:


> B12 and performance, ha!
> 
> No seriously, make no mistake, this is not a 98 Honda Civic, you'll find bits and pieces here and there. If you set unrealistic goals for your B12, (I wanna build a 250 HP Civic killer even though I know I don't know the first thing about turbos and I'm going to do it with a couple hundred dollars) you will be perpetually dissapointed, if you realize your limits and your car's limits, you'll have a blast with a peppy car that's a joy to drive.


Exactly, I think what everyone fails to realize is that us guys in the B12 world are pretty much on our own. There are very few bolt on mods and/or performance tricks that don't require some sort of modifications and a bit of cash. There is obviously no easy engine swaps that don't require a fairly high mechanical and/or wiring background. I think you've either got to just work with what you have, do the research, pick a project and do it, or buy a civic and stick with the bolt on mods. 

I personally am thinking of sticking it out with a GA16i just to see what i can get out of it. I think 125HP is a very realistic goal for that motor and would offer a 31.5% increase in HP. That is not too shabby and would definitely make for a fun daily driver. 

I have a list of about 7 or 8 modifications I have worked out for the Ga16i, and only like one of them will be under $200. I'm working on a custom air intake right now and I know that I'll have every bit of $200 in it when it is all said and done. 

Personally I think most of these guys should start out with upgrading the suspension and brakes. You'll get a lot more bang for your buck on these cars, plus you'll learn a lot along the way. :cheers:


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

E16 power...
Been there, and only streetable answer is turbo
Look for more data here:
http://autos.groups.yahoo.com/group/e15et/
And a couple pics of my car:
http://velardejose.tripod.com/projecte16reincarnated/id14.html


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

B12's can be ether very cool cars or very shitty cars (sorry guys it's true) As everyone else says 125hp is very doable. if you really want power from a GA16i look at crazy-mart's Sentra, his is the best ga16i that I know of. 

The other day I saw this red b12 take off around a corner and it looked like he was really halling ass so it's not hopeless.

P.S. My pulsar, my stock pulsar xe, stomped all over my friends stripped out AE86 sr-5. It was cool, it shut him up really fast on how cool his car is. Oh yeah I beat him WITH the vac leak on my intake mani.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh and try to chill out a little guy. there is tons of crap about b12's around here. Yea a lot of it is motor swaps but if you read them they say that sence there's not too much power to be had from a ga16i, a motor swap is the most cost-effective way to go about it. We're all just trying to help.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

:thumbup:


Sixways said:


> B12's can be ether very cool cars or very shitty cars (sorry guys it's true) As everyone else says 125hp is very doable. if you really want power from a GA16i look at crazy-mart's Sentra, his is the best ga16i that I know of.


Dont want to disapoint ya but its a E15  no ga engine in there  i should hit 14 sec with the new mods this year. cant wait to finish her up !! :thumbup: I bough a digital camera to fallow me throu the upgrades so ill let you guys some how-to's on ignition, brakes, EFI swaps for the b12/E-engine :cheers: ... should be in a month or so... ill let you guys know !!


----------



## NissanMuscle (Jan 13, 2004)

yeah the b12 ga16i is a fun little ride. People do in fact laugh at me because Im 6'3 and it looks like Im driving a go cart. The b12 is definately a car with a LOT or potential. Its lighter than all hell. There are a lot of transmission upgrades you can do. They have clutch kits, short shift kits, flywheels, etc etc. Suspension is the main thing you'll find. Tociko makes awesome suspension kits. I plan on getting one. Its a car for handling thats for sure. and yeah, hitting 140-150 hp in the ga16i is near impossible. 130 sure. but thats the best you're gonna get. Theres people running 200-225 on a ga16de just because theres more parts for it.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah right, handling... I'd go with the Tein EDFC with the SS coilover/damper system. $1300 is more then most pay for their sentra/pulsar but it'd be damn cool. if I ever put an SR20det in my car then I'd do it for sure.

How much do sentras weigh?


----------



## UHVPLSRNV (Apr 14, 2005)

bII said:


> B12 and performance, ha!
> 
> No seriously, make no mistake, this is not a 98 Honda Civic, you'll find bits and pieces here and there. If you set unrealistic goals for your B12, (I wanna build a 250 HP Civic killer even though I know I don't know the first thing about turbos and I'm going to do it with a couple hundred dollars) you will be perpetually dissapointed, if you realize your limits and your car's limits, you'll have a blast with a peppy car that's a joy to drive.


HA! AMEN BROTHER! Enjoy that little car and it will give you plenty of fun times.


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

I want to keep my GA16i too! I'm planning to buy, a few bolt ons, many of them or all of them need to be custom made, but it´s a nice project. I want to make a B12 with GA16i different, not a race car, but in Guatemala of 10 cars that you look 3 are nissan sentra B12. and all of them are stock.

Here in Guatemala the idea of a swap it's very expensive considering that a B12 here costs around the 2,300 dollars, and a CA18 swap costs around 1500 dollars. I don´t think it´s possible for me. I need 2 months to get clear my debt. 

But with a few modifications like headers, intake, suspension, rims, polished heads, porting, costs me around 1000 dollars. and I think it´s possible to hit a 120 hp that sounds nice for me. Last month i buy a exhaust system and the reaction of my friends was great, all of them don´t believe me. jajaja.

Excuse me, if my english its very shitty. I needed 20 minutes to finish this reply, damn english courses.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Maybe I'll find another $300 coup and drive down there to sell. I went to Cancun a couple years ago and all the taxis were B12 or B13's, Tsuru's. Taxis made for most of the traffic. Throughout all my travels to Mexico I have never seen a coup. But then, I only see maybe on or two every couple months around here.
Your English is very good. Send a couple books to CrazyMart. lol


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Popkorn said:


> Your English is very good. Send a couple books to CrazyMart. lol


lol i'll owe you one !! lol You should also know that b12 in mexico were made till like 1995 -/+ ... that why the canadian market had some mexican E16 b12 from 91-93...(they were badged classic on the trunk)


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Crazy-Mart, EFI for the e engine??
I am considering that as the next mod to my lil car (my wife smiles when I work on it)
Would make a lot easier to tune and manage a turbo or a na 
I am already waiting for it


----------

